# Suspension Equilizer Questions



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I couldn't find this anywhere, so figured I'd ask ..

I am looking at replacing the equalizers on the suspension this year, and I was wondering if anyone might know the spacing between the axles on a 2005 21RS ?? The company I'm looking at buying from list a kit (with wet bolts) for a 33" spacing, 4" high Equalizer and 35" spacing..

My link

Also any tips on going about replacing these? I assume I'll need my large jack, a couple axle stands, what else ???

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do not place the stands on the axles. place them on the frame adjacent to the spring mount.

As for the spring length and the equalizer spacing I would recommend you measure yours directly to be sure you get the correct equalizer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There is something you need to check before proceeding. When I went to do the equalizer replacement on my 2008 21RS, I was going to use the Dexter E-Z Flex but ran into a problem. The E-Z Flex is shorter that the stock equalizers I had. This would result in the axles being closer to the frame by a couple inches unless I did an axle flip as well. With the reduced clearance it would have been quite easy for the axles to contact the black gas pipe that runs along one frame of the trailer. The last thing I wanted was to crack the gas pipe while traveling. I ended up buying an Equaflex from Trailair. I was able to get the larger Equaflex body with the softer rubber for smaller trailers by ordering directly from Trailair. This ended up giving me about the same clearance as I had before but with the benefits of the new equalizer. Purchased new heavy duty shackles to go along with the new wet bolts. Found my old nylon bushings had significant wear and some of the shackle holes were elongated. Did the entire job myself in a day. The biggest headache was getting the trailer up on jack stands. If I remember correctly, the trailer now sits about 1/4" lower than it used to. See the topic below with more info.

Old post

Post on this suject with gas pipe pics at D&T

Equaflex at Trailair

Comparison of original equalizer vs. large Equaflex


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice job, it looks great!


----------

